
Apple tells app devs to use IPv6 as it's 1.4 times faster than IPv4 - AndrewDucker
https://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-tells-app-devs-to-use-ipv6-as-its-1-4-times-faster-than-ipv4/
======
blaser-waffle
> "And when IPv6 is in use, the median connection setup is 1.4 times faster
> than IPv4. This is primarily due to reduced NAT usage and improved routing."

